# Star Trek: Neue Serie Lower Decks kommt gut bei Fans an



## Darkmoon76 (7. August 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Trek: Neue Serie Lower Decks kommt gut bei Fans an* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Neue Serie Lower Decks kommt gut bei Fans an*


----------



## Leinad-Reign (7. August 2020)

[Deleted]


----------



## Cap1701D (8. August 2020)

Also ich denke die Zielgruppe sind junge Erwachsene. Ich meine Futurama, Simpsons, Rick und Morty haben ja auch ihre Zielgruppe.
Ich als 40iger fand die Episode ganz nett, sie hat mich gut unterhalten. Sie war nie brüllend komisch aber ich konnte doch mit heiterem Herzen gut durch die Episode kommen. Zwei, drei Stellen waren mir etwas zu derb aber noch im Rahmen des erträglichen. Da fand ich die Folter-Szene bei Picard oder die Ich-hab-ein-Tool-das-alles-kann Szene viel viel schlimmer.
Den Humor fand ich angenehm, ich glaube man zielte auch nicht auf die Schenkel-Klopfer, sondern es waren breit gestreut nette Sachen drin.
Die vier Hauptcharaktere sind interessant, mal schauen wie es weitergeht. Ich hoffe wir erfahren bald, wer es in Europa streamt.


----------



## SGDrDeath (8. August 2020)

Darkmoon76 schrieb:


> Da Humor an erster Stelle steht und die Serie von Mike McMahan, Erfinder von Rick and Morty, stammt, herrschte zunächst Skepsis.


Vor allem daran ob der Auto Ahnung hat wovon er schreibt sollte Skepsis herrschen 

Mike McMahan ist nicht der Erfinder von Rick and Morty, außer es reicht man ist ein Autor der ersten Staffel und seit Staffel 4 Produzent. Für die meisten haben aber Dan Harmon & Justin Roiland Rick and Morty erfunden.

Ich fands auch ganz unterhaltsam, weit weg von dem Grauen was so einige an den Tag gemalt haben. Allein das Intro ist trekkiger als die von DSC und PIC.  Man macht hier einen weitaus fröhlicheren/positiveren Ansatz als beim Rest der aktuellen Serien, mit Humor der aber immer noch passt und es nicht zu sehr übertreibt. Und die vielen passenden Referenzen und Anleihen zeigten auch das hier jemand sich informiert hat und weiß was er macht, im Gegensatz zum Kurtzman Führung wo man auch vieles bekannte eingebaut hat, aber gleichzeitig dank Unvermögen den Canon mit Füßen getreten hat.


----------



## Jakkelien (8. August 2020)

Die Trailer waren totaler Abfall, vollgestopft mit hirnloser Situationskomik.
Ist die Serie doch mehr wie South Park? Fäkalhumor und Hirn?
Ich muss wohl doch erstmal die Trailer aus meinem Gedächtnis löschen, bevor ich dem einen Chance gebe.


----------



## Fly_the_Twister (8. August 2020)

Wenn das eine Anzeige ist ok, wenn nicht, bitte kritischere Artikel!
Wird schon seinen Grund haben weswegen der Trailer auf Youtube keine Bewertungen hat 

Das ist kein Star  Trek sondern ein ausschlachten der Marke. So wie eine Star Trek Barbiefigur.


----------



## Enisra (8. August 2020)

Fly_the_Twister schrieb:


> Wenn das eine Anzeige ist ok, wenn nicht, bitte kritischere Artikel!
> Wird schon seinen Grund haben weswegen der Trailer auf Youtube keine Bewertungen hat
> 
> Das ist kein Star  Trek sondern ein ausschlachten der Marke. So wie eine Star Trek Barbiefigur.



Ja, weil so Gatekeeper immer was von Ausschlachten Faseln und irgendwelche Gründe sich aus der Nase ziehen


----------



## SGDrDeath (8. August 2020)

Fly_the_Twister schrieb:


> Wenn das eine Anzeige ist ok, wenn nicht, bitte kritischere Artikel!
> Wird schon seinen Grund haben weswegen der Trailer auf Youtube keine Bewertungen hat
> 
> Das ist kein Star  Trek sondern ein ausschlachten der Marke. So wie eine Star Trek Barbiefigur.


Wenn das Gebashe sein soll ok, wenn nicht bitte kritischeren Inhalt. Wird schon seinen Grund haben warum bei dir viel Getrolle zu finden ist.

Das ist kein Kommentar sondern ein schlechtmachen ohne Inhalt. So wie Getrolle halt.


----------



## plastixat (8. August 2020)

Also bei mir und wie ich auf yt gesehen habe bei vielen fans der alten tos tng ds9 u voy kommts nicht gut an.
Wer std u old man picard mochte mag das wahrscheinlich auch, aber viele sind eben keine alten hardcore fans.


----------



## DerPrinzGESPERRT (8. August 2020)

Die Serie kommt weder bei Kritikern noch bei den Fans gut an.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. August 2020)

DerPrinzGESPERRT schrieb:


> Die Serie kommt weder bei Kritikern noch bei den Fans gut an.


Der typische Start einer jeden Trek-Serie. Und von einer einzigen Folge kann man sich wohl äußerst schwer einen Gesamteindruck holen. Man sollte zunächst die komplette Staffel abwarten, Zeit zum Mosern hat man danach immer noch.


----------



## SGDrDeath (8. August 2020)

DerPrinzGESPERRT schrieb:


> Die Serie kommt weder bei Kritikern noch bei den Fans gut an.


Haben die jetzt sich irgendwie geeinigt oder wie kommts das alle diese eine Meinung haben?

Oder kann es sein das es doch den einen oder anderen gibt der die Serie gut findet und somit die Aussage nicht mehr stimmt?


----------



## Batze (9. August 2020)

Also sowas wie Star Wars: The Clone Wars habe ich verschlungen. War mehr als nur Genial.
Ja es war auch Comic Grafik, aber anders.
Das entscheidende waren aber Snips und Skykey. Also Anakin und vor allem Ahsoka. Das hatte Gesicht.
Das hier ist einfach nur eine Leere Hülle. Da fehlt Leben. 
Nööö, muss ich nicht haben.


----------



## Enisra (9. August 2020)

DerPrinzGESPERRT schrieb:


> Die Serie kommt weder bei Kritikern noch bei den Fans gut an.



dass vielleicht auch nur dein Feuchter Traum als der Ober Hater der Konsequent behauptet die Serie würde nicht zum Kanon gehören und die wäre Scheiße wo man gerade mal ~5 Bilder gesehen hat
Das ja nicht mal eine Meinung wenn man alles scheiße findet ohne es gesehen zu haben
Aber das schlimmste ist ja eher: Man behauptet auch noch man wäre ein Fan, halt das für Valide Kritik und andere stimmen dem Müll noch zu!
Dass der Grund warum Dinge ruiniert werden, weil man am Ende auf so lauten Trolle die nur jammern hört


----------



## Batze (9. August 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> dass vielleicht auch nur dein Feuchter Traum als der Ober Hater der Konsequent behauptet die Serie würde nicht zum Kanon gehören und die wäre Scheiße wo man gerade mal ~5 Bilder gesehen hat
> Das ja nicht mal eine Meinung wenn man alles scheiße findet ohne es gesehen zu haben
> Aber das schlimmste ist ja eher: Man behauptet auch noch man wäre ein Fan, halt das für Valide Kritik und andere stimmen dem Müll noch zu!
> Dass der Grund warum Dinge ruiniert werden, weil man am Ende auf so lauten Trolle die nur jammern hört



Aber du weißt natürlich das es ein Erfolg wird?
Hey, er hat seine persönliche Meinung geäußert und gesagt was er davon hält, ob es dir als Ober Troll aller Threads hier im Forum nun mal passt oder nicht.
Er hat hier selbst im Forum niemanden Beleidigt.
Ich habe hier auch Fehler gemacht im Forum, aber halte du dich bitte auch mal an gewisse Regeln.
Fast jeder Post von dir endet nur in persönliche Beleidigungen. Es reicht.
DerPrinz ist ein ziemlich neuer User, musst du auch den so angehen, muss das sein? 
Das kannst du mit uns alten Hasen so machen, mehr oder weniger. Halte auch du dich bitte ein wenig zurück, sonst kommt hier nichts neues mehr rein.
DANKE.


----------



## SGDrDeath (9. August 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Aber du weißt natürlich das es ein Erfolg wird?
> Hey, er hat seine persönliche Meinung geäußert und gesagt was er davon hält, ob es dir als Ober Troll aller Threads hier im Forum nun mal passt oder nicht.


Seit wann ist


DerPrinzGESPERRT schrieb:


> Die Serie kommt weder bei Kritikern noch bei den Fans gut an.


eine Meinung?

Das ist eine Tatsachenbehauptung die zu 100% nicht stimmt da weder Fans noch Kritiker eine einhellige Stimme haben mit der sie sprechen.


----------



## Enisra (9. August 2020)

Merke: um für Batze eine Meinung zu haben, muss man nichts vom Material gesehen zu haben

Und deswegen wird sowas wie Star Wars ruiniert, wegen angeblichen Fans die einfach nur alles scheiße finden


----------



## Cap1701D (9. August 2020)

Leute entspannt euch. Ich hab den ersten Teil gesehen, er ist nett. Obs ein Erfolg wird oder nicht wird sich zeigen. Überprüfbar ist das in Streaming-Zeiten eh nicht mehr...also einfach ne Folge anschauen. Wenns gefällt weiter schauen, ansonsten bleiben lassen.


----------



## Peppermintpirat (9. August 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> Merke: um für Batze eine Meinung zu haben, muss man nichts vom Material gesehen zu haben
> 
> Und deswegen wird sowas wie Star Wars ruiniert, wegen angeblichen Fans die einfach nur alles scheiße finden



Der Trailer war wirklich genug. Aber ich bezweifle das du weder Star wars noch Star Treck gesehen hast oder du bist sehr gut darin dir die neuen sachen  schön zu reden. 

Beides hat damit zu kämpfen eine "Mary Sue" unter den Hauptcharakteren zu haben, ein Fehler vor dem jeder schreiber gewarnt wird und das soll nun aus Nostalgie vergeben werden?
Der Rest der "Charaktere" sind langweilige Klischees, der Humor ist so sanft und langweilig das er vielleicht niemanden stört, aber zur Komödie reicht es dann eben auch nicht.

Das wäre alles egal, wäre da nicht das Branding. Warum muss es star wars sein wenn es sich nicht interessiert was star wars ist? Oder Star Trek?
Die Serie wäre OK gewesen wenn sie ihr eigenes Ding wäre. Eine eigene Welt mit eigenen Regeln. 
Star Trek ist ein franchise die eigene Regeln, Geschichte hat und damit eine Identität. Wenn man das über den Haufen wirft kann man auch gleich was anderes gucken. 
The Orville hat es vorgemacht. 
Ich habe die erste Folge gesehen und sie ist Müll. Star Trek hatte Humor hier ist alles nur lächerlich. Keine Philosophie, keine Intelligenz die von den Charakteren ausgeht, alles ist Zufall. Keine Direktive, Konflikte mit solcher werden nur mit Hohn bekämpft, weil alle dumm und böse sind? Was ist diese Show?
Branding verkauft sich besser, aber wenn es dann nicht den Vergleich mit den alten Sachen stand hält warum darauf bestehen? 
Ich hoffe wir sehen Klingonen in Tutus damit ich im Einklang mit dem Humor den letzten Respekt vor diesem Franchise verliere.


----------



## Enisra (9. August 2020)

Peppermintpirat schrieb:


> Der Trailer war wirklich genug. Aber ich bezweifle das du weder Star wars noch Star Treck gesehen hast oder du bist sehr gut darin dir die neuen sachen  schön zu reden.
> 
> Beides hat damit zu kämpfen eine "Mary Sue" unter den Hauptcharakteren zu haben, ein Fehler vor dem jeder schreiber gewarnt wird und das soll nun aus Nostalgie vergeben werden?.



Ja okay, bei dem Punkt kann man wieder aufhören weiter zu lesen, weil eh nur wieder der Gleiche Blödsinn kommt die alles Mies reden wollen
Oder auch: man behauptet mal wieder Dinge die man sich aus der Nase gezogen hat und dessen "Begründungen" halt mal wieder nicht mit dem Film Syncron laufen bzw. man halt mit Begriffen um sich wirft wo man keine Ahnung hat und man sich Fragen muss:

Das lässt sich wieder zusammen Fassen: eine Frau macht das gleiche wie die Typen, durchlebt das gleiche wie Typen, das muss Femnistische Propaganda und eine Mary Sue sein



Cap1701D schrieb:


> Leute entspannt euch. Ich hab den ersten Teil gesehen, er ist nett. Obs ein Erfolg wird oder nicht wird sich zeigen. Überprüfbar ist das in Streaming-Zeiten eh nicht mehr...also einfach ne Folge anschauen. Wenns gefällt weiter schauen, ansonsten bleiben lassen.



ja, aber das Problem ist dass die das ja nicht mal schauen und trotzdem glauben eine richtige valide Meinung zu haben anstatt wie ein normaler Mensch zu sagen: Ich fand den Trailer nicht ansprechend und schau es nicht
oder zumindest nicht so Zeug zu behaupten und das Meinung zu nennen würde schonmal reichen


----------



## SGDrDeath (9. August 2020)

Peppermintpirat schrieb:


> Der Trailer war wirklich genug. Aber ich bezweifle das du weder Star wars noch Star Treck gesehen hast oder du bist sehr gut darin dir die neuen sachen  schön zu reden.
> 
> Beides hat damit zu kämpfen eine "Mary Sue" unter den Hauptcharakteren zu haben, ein Fehler vor dem jeder schreiber gewarnt wird und das soll nun aus Nostalgie vergeben werden?
> Der Rest der "Charaktere" sind langweilige Klischees, der Humor ist so sanft und langweilig das er vielleicht niemanden stört, aber zur Komödie reicht es dann eben auch nicht.
> ...


Süß was da wieder alles in Star Trek reingedeutet wird und natürlich viel Vergangenheitsverklärung a la früher war alles besser.

Diverse Folgen haben mit dem was du da erzählst mal so gar nichts am Hut sondern waren meilenweit davon entfernt und von der Rolle der Frau in Star Trek wollen wir nicht anfangen, bis auf Ausnahmen waren die meisten die klassische "Damsel in Distress" sogar zu TNG-Zeiten noch.

Davon ab : Wer ist die Mary Sue in Lower Decks um das es hier geht und nicht die Probleme der anderen Serien?


----------



## KylRoy (10. August 2020)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> ... von der Rolle der Frau in Star Trek wollen wir nicht anfangen, bis auf Ausnahmen waren die meisten die klassische "Damsel in Distress" sogar zu TNG-Zeiten noch.


... kannst du mal ein paar Beispiele aus TNG bringen weil mir da gerade nichts einfallen will?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (10. August 2020)

Irgendwie werden hier schon wieder Fans mit "Fanboys" in einen Topf geworfen ! 

- Ein Fan findet generell das Setting/Handlung/etc. gut, kann aber trotzdem sehr kritisch zu bestimmten Teilen etc. sein
- Ein "Fanboy" findet alles gut was ihm/ihr vorsetzt, egal wie stark ggf. Wiedersprüche zum Francise sein mögen


Posts a la "alles ist scheiße" oder "Behauptung ohne Begründung" (wie hier vom Prinzen) sind da natürlich ganz schlecht.


----------



## SGDrDeath (10. August 2020)

KylRoy schrieb:


> ... kannst du mal ein paar Beispiele aus TNG bringen weil mir da gerade nichts einfallen will?


Schau dir mal Trois Rolle in den ersten Staffel an, außer hübsch aussehen und Emotionen lesen und visualisieren durfte sie nicht viel.

Anfangs rannten die meisten Damen die nicht von der Sternenflotte kamen ähnlich bekleidet rum wie in TOS und hatten irgendwie immer Hilfe von Männern, z.B. in "Die Frau seiner Träume" klaut der arrangierte Ehemann von Troi ein Medikament von der ENT-D um die namensgebende Frau seiner Träume damit von einer tödlichen Krankheit zu heilen.

Auch wenn mit Uhura, Number One und Chapel in TOS Frauen wichtige Positionen einnahmen und für damals recht revolutionär waren, war Roddenberrys Frauenbild doch sehr klassisch und erst mit seinem Tod wurden die Frauenrollen stärker.



LesterPG schrieb:


> Irgendwie werden hier schon wieder Fans mit "Fanboys" in einen Topf geworfen !
> 
> - Ein Fan findet generell das Setting/Handlung/etc. gut, kann aber trotzdem sehr kritisch zu bestimmten Teilen etc. sein
> - Ein "Fanboy" findet alles gut was ihm/ihr vorsetzt, egal wie stark ggf. Wiedersprüche zum Francise sein mögen
> ...


Ja das ist es ja, was viele, die man dann Hater nennen könnte, gerne machen. Nur weil man sagt man mag etwas was ihnen nicht gefällt wird man direkt als kritikloser Fanboy dargestellt um sich so die eigenen Argumente zu sparen und damit wird dann direkt jede sachliche Diskussion unterdrückt.

Natürlich gibt es auch Kritikpunkte an Lower Decks die ich auch problemlos verstehe, der Humor ist definitiv nicht jedermanns Sache z.B., aber bisher ist das ganze weitaus stimmigeres Star Trek als die aktuellen Realserien für mich.


----------



## Frullo (10. August 2020)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Schau dir mal Trois Rolle in den ersten Staffel an, außer hübsch aussehen und Emotionen lesen und visualisieren durfte sie nicht viel.



Contra: Tasha Yar.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. August 2020)

Frullo schrieb:


> Contra: Tasha Yar.


Ha, ha... Genau der Charakter der keine Staffel durchhielt weil Denise Crosby so unzufrieden damit wahr und vorzeitig das Handtuch warf. SEHR gutes Beispiel. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frullo (10. August 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ha, ha... Genau der Charakter der keine Staffel durchhielt weil Denise Crosby so unzufrieden damit wahr und vorzeitig das Handtuch warf. SEHR gutes Beispiel.



Wir reden von der Rolle, nicht von der Schauspielerin die diese Rolle verkörpert. Damsel in distress trifft auf die Figur der Tasha Yar definitiv nicht zu. Das *ist* ein sehr gutes Beispiel.

Nachtrag:

Ein kleiner Auszug aus Wikipedia (Highlights durch mich):

She was described as _a forerunner_ to other _strong women in science fiction_, such as Kara Thrace from the 2004 version of Battlestar Galactica, while providing a step between the appearances of female characters on The Original Series to the command positions they have on Star Trek: Deep Space Nine and Voyager.


----------



## Rabowke (10. August 2020)

Ich finds irgendwie ein Unding dass bei solchen News gleich die extremen Lager kommen und sich die virtuellen Köpfe einschlagen.

Niemand hier wird wissen ob die Serie bei Fans und Kritikern gut oder schlecht ankommt, dafür müsste man die Meinung *aller* betroffenen Personen kennen was schlicht ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit ist. 

Wem die Serie gefällt, der soll sie schauen ... ich werde bei Gelegenheit auch mal einen Blick riskieren und mir dann meine Meinung bilden.


----------



## SGDrDeath (10. August 2020)

Frullo schrieb:


> Wir reden von der Rolle, nicht von der Schauspielerin die diese Rolle verkörpert. Damsel in distress trifft auf die Figur der Tasha Yar definitiv nicht zu. Das *ist* ein sehr gutes Beispiel.
> 
> Nachtrag:
> 
> ...


So stark das sie gleich in der zweiten Folge in aufreizenden Klamotten rumlaufen durfte und sich u.a. Data an den Hals warf. Zwar bedingt durch den PSI 2000 Virus, aber der macht einen nur enthemmter, ergo war das auch in ihr. 

Auch verließ Crosby die Serie ja weil dem Charakter nicht viel gemacht wurde, so weit weg war man da also nicht von Damsel in Distress.

Davon ab sprach ich ja auch von Ausnahmen und das nicht jede Frauenrolle eine war, aber anscheinend konnte man nicht viel mit solchen Rollen anfangen, sowohl Tasha als auch Pulaski waren schnell wieder weg solange Roddenberry der Chef war. Erst später hat sich das Bild dann deutlicher gewandelt.


----------



## MrFob (10. August 2020)

Sorry, aber Pulaski war auch einfach ein ziemlich grauenhafter Charakter. Was Tasha angeht, immerhin haben sie ihr in Yesterday’s Enterprise noch einen halbwegs wuerdigen Abschluss gegeben (und gleichzeitig die Grundlage fuer eine der coolsten TNG Antagonistinnen gesetzt. 
Aber ja, ich stimme schon zu, auch TNG hat zumindest die ersten zwei Staffeln lang zu oft versucht sich an TOS zu klammern, inklusive (schon in den spaeten 80ern) veralteter Rollenbilder.

Dafuer gibt es dann aber spaeter auch Charaktaere wie Ro Laren oder Admiral Nechayev und auch Crusher und Troy machen da eine positive Entwicklung durch.

Man muss so etwas mMn auch immer im Kontext der Zeit und der zu dem Zeitpunkt ueblichen Normen betrachten, was eh von viel zu wenigen gemacht wird.
Star Trek war immer sehr fortschrittlich... fuer eine mainstream TV Produktion seiner jeweiligen Zeit.


----------



## Enisra (10. August 2020)

Pulasky war der Versuch, einen Raubeinigen Doktor wie Pille zu etablieren der als Ethos -Part zu Datas Logos Part wie mit Kirk-Pille-Spock als Ethos Pathos Logos Konstellation
Aber am Ende kam die Figur hat einfach nur Gemein gegenüber Data rüber

und so, es ist ja ein Aufeinander Treffen von Extremen, aber es wäre halt schon toll wenn die ersten Kommentare nicht einfach daraus bestehen würden dass alles Scheiße sei, etwas angeblich nicht passen würde und Propaganda sei, dass man Leuten sagt dass die etwas nicht mögen dürften und dann dazu absolut ohne Interesse sind zu Diskutieren
und vorallem wenn dann nicht noch andere kommen würden und die Hater noch verteidigen würden


----------



## Frullo (10. August 2020)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> So stark das sie gleich in der zweiten Folge in aufreizenden Klamotten rumlaufen durfte und sich u.a. Data an den Hals warf. Zwar bedingt durch den PSI 2000 Virus, aber der macht einen nur enthemmter, ergo war das auch in ihr.



Sie hat sich Data nicht an den Hals geworfen, sie hat sich Data geschnappt - also eine Frau, die nicht verführt werden will, sondern sich nimmt, was sie will... wo genau soll da die Damsel sein?



SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Auch verließ Crosby die Serie ja weil dem Charakter nicht viel gemacht wurde, so weit weg war man da also nicht von Damsel in Distress.



Diese Schlussfolgerung müsstest Du dann schon mal erklären: Mit einem Charakter wird nicht viel gemacht und deswegen ist es eine Damsel in Distress?


----------



## Frullo (10. August 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> die Hater noch verteidigen



Es sind eben auch Menschen. Miesepeter, meinetwegen, aber trotzdem Menschen. Und während sie Negativismus gegen Fiktion richten, richtest Du ihn gegen... Menschen. Und ehrlich, der Begriff "Hasser" finde ich schon ein starkes Stück. Meinst Du nicht, Du führst den Begriff ad absurdum, indem Du den Hatern hate entgegenbringst?


----------



## Kashban (10. August 2020)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Süß was da wieder alles in Star Trek reingedeutet wird und natürlich viel Vergangenheitsverklärung a la früher war alles besser.
> 
> Diverse Folgen haben mit dem was du da erzählst mal so gar nichts am Hut sondern waren meilenweit davon entfernt und von der Rolle der Frau in Star Trek wollen wir nicht anfangen, bis auf Ausnahmen waren die meisten die klassische "Damsel in Distress" sogar zu TNG-Zeiten noch.
> 
> Davon ab : Wer ist die Mary Sue in Lower Decks um das es hier geht und nicht die Probleme der anderen Serien?



Frau in Not bei TNG? Welche waren das bitte?


----------



## SGDrDeath (10. August 2020)

Frullo schrieb:


> Sie hat sich Data nicht an den Hals geworfen, sie hat sich Data geschnappt - also eine Frau, die nicht verführt werden will, sondern sich nimmt, was sie will... wo genau soll da die Damsel sein?
> 
> Diese Schlussfolgerung müsstest Du dann schon mal erklären: Mit einem Charakter wird nicht viel gemacht und deswegen ist es eine Damsel in Distress?


Hab ich das behauptet? Nur ist sie halt nicht die starke Frau die du hier behauptest und der Charakter wurde nicht entsprechend ausgefüllt so das Crosby dann ging.



MrFob schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Pulaski war auch einfach ein ziemlich grauenhafter Charakter. Was Tasha angeht, immerhin haben sie ihr in Yesterday’s Enterprise noch einen halbwegs wuerdigen Abschluss gegeben (und gleichzeitig die Grundlage fuer eine der coolsten TNG Antagonistinnen gesetzt.


Ja toll war sie nicht, aber die war zum Anfang von TNG mit die erste Frau die überhaupt mal Widerworte geben wurde und nicht einfach nur eine andere Meinung sagen durfte dem dann auch nicht unbedingt gefolgt wurde.


MrFob schrieb:


> Aber ja, ich stimme schon zu, auch TNG hat zumindest die ersten zwei Staffeln lang zu oft versucht sich an TOS zu klammern, inklusive (schon in den spaeten 80ern) veralteter Rollenbilder.
> 
> Dafuer gibt es dann aber spaeter auch Charaktaere wie Ro Laren oder Admiral Nechayev und auch Crusher und Troy machen da eine positive Entwicklung durch.
> 
> ...


Und rate mal wann das alles passierte: Als Roddenberry gestorben war. Genau dann änderte sich das Frauenbild zu einem der Zeit passenderem weg von den Frauen als Damsel in Distress oder Beiwerk zu den starken Männerrollen. Roddenberry war da bis auf wenige Ausnahmen ein Fan der klassischen Rollenverteilung. Es fällt auch auf das bei den starken Frauen die er dann hatte seine eigene Frau die spielen durfte.

Ja TOS hatte einiges fortschrittliches, manches wurde ihm allerdings auch nur zugeschrieben (nein, der erste TV Kuss zwischen Schwarz und Weiß war nicht der in TOS), aber was war denn bei TNG so sehr fortschrittlich gegenüber dem realen Weltbild?




Kashban schrieb:


> Frau in Not bei TNG? Welche waren das bitte?


Wie wäre es mit lesen was ich geschrieben habe?


----------



## MrFob (11. August 2020)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Hab ich das behauptet? Nur ist sie halt nicht die starke Frau die du hier behauptest und der Charakter wurde nicht entsprechend ausgefüllt so das Crosby dann ging.
> 
> Ja toll war sie nicht, aber die war zum Anfang von TNG mit die erste Frau die überhaupt mal Widerworte geben wurde und nicht einfach nur eine andere Meinung sagen durfte dem dann auch nicht unbedingt gefolgt wurde.
> Und rate mal wann das alles passierte: Als Roddenberry gestorben war. Genau dann änderte sich das Frauenbild zu einem der Zeit passenderem weg von den Frauen als Damsel in Distress oder Beiwerk zu den starken Männerrollen. Roddenberry war da bis auf wenige Ausnahmen ein Fan der klassischen Rollenverteilung. Es fällt auch auf das bei den starken Frauen die er dann hatte seine eigene Frau die spielen durfte.
> ...



Naja, genau genommen hast du kein Beispiel gebracht von einer klassischen "Frau in Not" innerhalb der Serie.
Und als Frau, die auch ihre eigene Meinung gegenueber den Maennern durchsetzt war Tasha durchaus ein gutes Beispiel. Klar hat der Charakter nicht lange durchgehalten aber solange sie da war hat sie ihre Meinung schon ordentlich vertreten. Auch Crusher gibt Picard gerne mal ziemlich Paroli, auch gleich ab der Pilotfolge (auch wenn die beiden Charaktere natuerlich ein persoenliche Vergangenheit verbindet, aber dennoch ist auch Crusher eine starke Frauenrolle).

Was fortschrittliches Denken in TNG angeht, da gab es schon einige Folgen, die Dinge in Frage gestellt haben, die zu der Zeit noch lange nicht so in der Gesellschaft diskutiert wurden. Spontan faellt mir z.B. die Folge ein, in der sich Riker in eine androgyne Lebensform verliebt, auf deren Planeten so etwas aber ein absolutes Tabu ist. Das war schon ein recht eindetiges Statement zu LGBTQ Rechten, dass du so in den fruehen 90ern eher nicht gefunden hast. Dann war da noch die erste Episode, in der die Bajoraner vorkommen, in der die Terroristen am Ende eigentlich die Guten sind. Ein ziemlich kritisches Statement zur Komplexitaet politischer Verhaeltnisse, vor allem in den USA Mitte der 90er.
Die gesamte erste Direktive und das Konzept der Nichteinmischung ist am Ende ein sehr progressives Statement zur selbsterklaerten Rolle der USA als Weltpolizei (damals mehr als heute) und man sollte auch nicht vergessen dass die multinationale Crew der TOS Enterprise ein sehr drastisches progressives Statement war. Diese wurde dann in TNG durch eine multi-spezies Crew ersetzt, mit einem blinden Steuermann (LaForge fing ja an der Conn an) und einem Klingonen (aka der Rasse die mit der Foederation klassisch gesehen im kalten Krieg lag, TNG fing ja noch vor ENde des kalten Krieges an und auch bevor das ganze in Star Trek VI nochmal so richtig thematisiert wurde).

Das sind jetzt mal so die Sachen, die mir spontan einfallen aber es sollte doch klar sein, an fortschrittlichen Ideen hat es Star Trek im allgemeinen und TNG im speziellen nie gemangelt.

Das Roddenberry selbst, bzw dessen Tod jetzt so konkret die Frauenrollen in TNG beeinflusst haben soll waere mir neu, aber keine Ahnung. Und ob der TOS Kirk-Uhura Kuss nun technisch der erste war oder nicht laesst sich debattieren, aendert aber nichts daran, dass es damals ein Riesending war (was sie auch waehrend des Drehs ganz genau wussten, da muss man sich nur mal Michelle Nichols' Erzaehlungen dazu (oder auch die von anderen Cast und Crew Leuten) anhoeren.

Mag sein, dass viel der Leute, denen Lower Decks nicht gefaellt sehr viel in die alten Serien im Nachgang reininterpretieren, aber ich ahb so das Gefuehl, du versuchst auch gerade ein bisschen da Dinge rauszuinterpretieren. 
Meine Einschaetzung liegt da irgendwo in der Mitte dazwischen.


----------



## SGDrDeath (11. August 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass viel der Leute, denen Lower Decks nicht gefaellt sehr viel in die alten Serien im Nachgang reininterpretieren, aber ich ahb so das Gefuehl, du versuchst auch gerade ein bisschen da Dinge rauszuinterpretieren.
> Meine Einschaetzung liegt da irgendwo in der Mitte dazwischen.


Das nun nicht, nur stimmt halt nicht in voller Gänze wie toll doch die alten Serien und wie scheiße die neuen sind.


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2020)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Schau dir mal Trois Rolle in den ersten Staffel an, außer hübsch aussehen und Emotionen lesen und visualisieren durfte sie nicht viel.


 Ich hätte es allerdings auch sehr seltsam gefunden, wenn GERADE ein so stark die Emotionen fühlender junger Charakter, der gleichzeitig auch AFAIK vorher noch keine Erfahrungen auf einem so großen Schiff und bei "Forschungsreisen" hatte, direkt als selbstbewusster Profi-Counselor dargestellt worden wäre - egal ob Mann oder Frau. Das wäre IMHO Blödsinn gewesen, wenn Troi da quasi als "DIE Superwoman" in Erscheinung getreten wäre. Sie war damals ein sehr junges Crewmitglied, unerfahren in Sachen Weltraum-"Abenteuer" und in einer Position, in der man zu jedem besonders "nett" sein will, nein: muss. Welcher MENSCH, egal ob Mann oder Frau, wäre da NICHT eher zurückhaltend? ^^  Das dann als eine Art "Modernitäts-Schwäche" der Serie auszulegen ist mir viel zu billig, erst Recht wenn man bedenkt, wie alt die Serie ist. Sie hat auch in Staffel 1 deutlich mehr gemacht als nur den Kaffee oder mal einen Tricorder anzureichen und wurde auch nicht von anderen in der Crew als Püppchen oder so was behandelt.




> Anfangs rannten die meisten Damen die nicht von der Sternenflotte kamen ähnlich bekleidet rum wie in TOS und hatten irgendwie immer Hilfe von Männern, z.B. in "Die Frau seiner Träume" klaut der arrangierte Ehemann von Troi ein Medikament von der ENT-D um die namensgebende Frau seiner Träume damit von einer tödlichen Krankheit zu heilen.


 Das ist jetzt aber ein schlechtes Beispiel. In der Folge wird ja gerade eben GEGEN dumme patriarchische Traditionsvorstellungen agiert - die klassischen Vorstellungen einer "sauberen" Ehe, mit der alle einverstanden sind und bei dem de Frau machen muss, was Tradition ist, wird ja in der eben Folge konterkariert. Die arrangierte Hochzeit fällt flach, ohne dass die Beteiligten plötzlich einen Krieg anzetteln oder so was    Und dass der "arrangierte Ehemann" dann zu seiner Frau, die er seit jeher in seinen Träumen sah (und sie ihn übrigens ja auch), hingeht und mit ihr durchbrennt, das würde ich nicht als klassische "Mann rettet Frau"-Story bezeichnen, allein schon weil der Charakter IMHO eher der Typ "softes Weichei" war und nicht ein Draufgänger, der sich nimmt, was er kriegen kann. 

Aber selbst wenn man es doch als Beispiel für "Mann rettet Frau" sieht: ja und? Eine Serie kann doch nicht bei jedem Aspekt plötzlich immer die Frau einen Mann retten lassen, nur damit, übertrieben gesagt, nicht irgendein(e) Feminist(in) hervorgekrochen kommt und rummeckert "schon wieder rettet der Mann die Frau! Nieder mit dem patriarchischen System" - das wäre doch auch Unsinn. Gerade bei Stark Trek werde ja eben auch als Interaktionsgegenstück andere Völker/Kulturen gezeigt, die in dieser oder jener Beziehung eher rückständig oder "zu traditionell" sind, eben DAMIT man diese Rückständigkeit indirekt anprangern kann. Aber nur WEIL man bei einigen Folgen Beispiele findet, bei denen Frauen die "Geretten" sind, heißt das doch nicht, dass die ganze Serie tendenziell total oldschool bei den gesellschaftlichen Ansichten ist. Es muss doch mal so, mal so laufen, und so war es IMHO auch. 

Heutzutage würde man das natürlich noch intensiver und plakativer machen, so was ging halt in den 90ern noch nicht - ich fand es aber für die damalige Zeit sehr modern, sehr "gleichberechtigt". Heute kann das Bemühen um "Gleichheit" oder "Political Correctness" oder "mehr Diversität" usw. aber ab und auch zu absurden, übertriebenen Dingen führen. zB hätte man heute vielleicht bei "Die Frau seiner Träume" die Frau einen Mann sein lassen, NUR um zu betonen, dass man ja voll modern und LGB(T) "voll okay" ist, und dann flüchtet halt der Mann zu seinem Traummann anstatt zu seiner Traumfrau...


----------



## Frullo (11. August 2020)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Hab ich das behauptet? Nur ist sie halt nicht die starke Frau die du hier behauptest und der Charakter wurde nicht entsprechend ausgefüllt so das Crosby dann ging.



Das behaupte ja nicht ich, sondern steht so im Wiki-Eintrag den ich verlinkt habe. Du scheinst aber die Behauptung aufzustellen, dass sie ging, weil der Charakter nicht als starke Frau dargestellt wurde - was so durch nichts untermauert wird: Sie ging, weil es für sie nicht viel zu tun gab und nicht weil es für sie nicht viel als starke Frau zu tun gab...


----------



## ribald (11. August 2020)

Kurz reingeschaut, musste dann nach 5 Minuten abbrechen....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. August 2020)

Mag darf auf jedem Fall sagen dass sich Star Trek bemüht das Frauenbild betonter zu stärken als es andere Serien damaliger Zeiten gewagt haben, und ja, in Einzelfällen ist es den Machern sogar richtig gut gelungen... Aber wie gesagt, das waren (leider) eben Einzelfälle.
Wir haben ja schon Denise Crosby bzw. Tasha Yar genannt die selbst zu wenig Substanz in ihrer Rolle sah. Nur weil sie als weiblicher Sicherheitsoffizier fungierte machte sie das noch lange nicht zu einem starken Frauencharakter, und das hat die Schauspielerin selbst frühzeitig erkannt. Ironischerweise hat sie in ihren späten Gastaufritten als Sela, die menschlich-romulanische Tochter von Tasha, mehr von ihrem Können zeigen dürfen als es ihr jemals als Tasha möglich gewesen wäre.

Eine ähnliche Rollen-Unzufriedenheit durchlebte auch Gattes McFadden, was zur Folge hatte dass sie als Dr. Crusher die gesamte 2. Staffel nicht präsent war. Ihr kam das Glück dass Dr. Pulaski nicht sehr positiv vom Publikum angenommen wurde. Tatsächlich fand ich gerade Diana Muldaur viel besser, zumal sie ja eine alte TOS-Bekannte ist, ich erinnere nur an ihren Auftritt als Dr. Ann Mulhall in "Geist sucht Körper". Ein steiler Zahn war sie zu jener Zeit auch, will ich nur mal so nebenbei bemerken. 
Hätte man McFadden nicht zur Rückkehr überredet, wäre die Akte Crusher ebenfalls schnell geschlossen worden. Zwar blieb sie die Restzeit der Serie und den Folgefilmen erhalten, aber eine ordentliche Entwicklung oder gar das Bild einer starken Frau, hat sie mMn nie wirklich erfahren.

Außerdem muss man festhalten dass Star Trek trotz fortschrittlichem Denken und seiner in über 50 Jahren gewachsenen Größe nach wie vor an einem großem Problem krankt:
Jede Serien-Stamm-Crew war ausnahmslos männerdominierend, sprich die "Frauenquote" war nie auf gleicher Höhe wie der Männeranteil. Beweis?

TOS - 6 Männer, eine Frau
TNG - 5 Männer, 2 Frauen (Tasha Yar zähle ich nicht mit, wer schon in Staffel 1 ausscheidet ist kein fester Bestandteil; Guinan auch nicht, da sie nur ein gelegentlicher wiederkehrender Gast war)
DS9 - 6 Männer, 2 Frauen
VOY - 6 Männer, 3 Frauen (die Zahl blieb trotz Abgang von Kes gleich, da ja Seven of Nine als Ersatz neu dazu kam... Dass erstmals eine Frau den Captain's Chair besetzen durfte aber ein überfälliger Schritt, zumindest DA hat VOY seinerzeit Zeichen gesetzt)
ENT - 5 Männer, 2 Frauen
DISCO - Hier ist es tatsächlich schwierig aufzuzählen, nähme man den Stand nach Ende Staffel 2 wären es jetzt 3 Männer (Saru, Stamets, Culber) und 3 Damen (Burnham, Tilly, Georgiou) und damit tatsächlich erstmals eine 50:50-Konstellation beider Geschlechter. Da man aber nicht weiss ob gewisse Nebencharaktere wie Steuermann Detmer, Owosekun und Commander Reno stärker in die Hauptcrew eingebunden werden und nicht doch noch der eine oder andere Fest-Charakter stirbt (da DISCO bisher nie so ganz vom  "Game of Thrones"-Effekt lassen konnte) lässt sich das schwer voraussagen, aber HIER bestände durchaus die Chance das DISCO die allererste frauendominierende Trek-Serie werden könnte. 

Ich bin nach wie vor guter Hoffnung dass sich Star Trek noch weiter für bedeutende und erinnerungswürdige Frauencharaktere einsetzt und einen weiteren großen Schritt in diesem Punkt macht, in der Vergangenheit jedoch wäre - in der Nachbetrachtung - VIEL mehr möglich gewesen. Aber wenn ein Franchise ausschließlich in den Händen männlicher Entscheider liegt wundert es mich recht wenig. Daran war nicht allein Roddenberry schuld.


----------



## Frullo (11. August 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Außerdem muss man festhalten dass Star Trek trotz fortschrittlichem Denken und seiner in über 50 Jahren gewachsenen Größe nach wie vor an einem großem Problem krankt:
> Jede Serien-Stamm-Crew war ausnahmslos männerdominierend, sprich die "Frauenquote" war nie auf gleicher Höhe wie der Männeranteil.



Bleibt lediglich noch festzuhalten, dass primäres Ziel von Star Trek nach wie vor hohe Zuschauerzahlen und nicht die Förderung von Gleichberechtigung ist: Letzteres ist aus dem wirtschaftlichen Blickwinkel aus gesehen lediglich ein Nebenprodukt. Daher stellt sich die Frage, woraus sich eigentlich das Zielpublikum zusammensetzt - oder meinetwegen auch, welches Zielpublikum erreicht werden soll.

Als Beispiel: Besteht das Publikum eines Franchise hauptsächlich aus männlichen Zuschauern und man den Anteil an weiblichen Zuschauern erhöhen will, ohne gleichzeitig den Anteil an männlichen Zuschauern zu reduzieren, wie kriegt man das am besten hin? Und: Lässt sich das überhaupt durch eine gerechtere Quotenverteilung gewährleisten? Kann nicht schon die Thematik alleine ein Hindernis für eine Erhöhung des Anteils an weiblichen Zuschauern sein?


----------



## SGDrDeath (11. August 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hätte es allerdings auch sehr seltsam gefunden, wenn GERADE ein so stark die Emotionen fühlender junger Charakter, der gleichzeitig auch AFAIK vorher noch keine Erfahrungen auf einem so großen Schiff und bei "Forschungsreisen" hatte, direkt als selbstbewusster Profi-Counselor dargestellt worden wäre - egal ob Mann oder Frau. Das wäre IMHO Blödsinn gewesen, wenn Troi da quasi als "DIE Superwoman" in Erscheinung getreten wäre. Sie war damals ein sehr junges Crewmitglied, unerfahren in Sachen Weltraum-"Abenteuer" und in einer Position, in der man zu jedem besonders "nett" sein will, nein: muss. Welcher MENSCH, egal ob Mann oder Frau, wäre da NICHT eher zurückhaltend? ^^  Das dann als eine Art "Modernitäts-Schwäche" der Serie auszulegen ist mir viel zu billig, erst Recht wenn man bedenkt, wie alt die Serie ist. Sie hat auch in Staffel 1 deutlich mehr gemacht als nur den Kaffee oder mal einen Tricorder anzureichen und wurde auch nicht von anderen in der Crew als Püppchen oder so was behandelt.


Du willst doch hier nicht wirklich erklären das die Sternenflotte, eine militärische Organisation, auf ihr Flaggschiff eine unerfahrene Person auf einen der wichtigsten Posten setzt bei einem Erstkontakt?

Davon ab ist Troi eben nicht unerfahren, schaut man sich mal ihre Dienstakte an, als sie auf die Enterprise kam war sie 5 Jahre in der Sternenflotte, davor 4 Jahre an der Akademie und hat Psychologie erfolgreich studiert. Und sie hat den Rank eines Lt .Commander, so jemanden wirst du doch hoffentlich als unerfahren darstellen wollen.

Man sieht hier also die Diskrepanz von Background und wie sie dargestellt wurde, um halt eine schöne, verletzliche Frau mit dabei zu haben. Ich erwarte niemanden kalt abgebrühtes a la Tasha, aber für den Posten und ihren Background wird Troi falsch dargestellt, sorry.



Frullo schrieb:


> Das behaupte ja nicht ich, sondern steht so im Wiki-Eintrag den ich verlinkt habe. Du scheinst aber die Behauptung aufzustellen, dass sie ging, weil der Charakter nicht als starke Frau dargestellt wurde - was so durch nichts untermauert wird: Sie ging, weil es für sie nicht viel zu tun gab und nicht weil es für sie nicht viel als starke Frau zu tun gab...


Falsch, sie ging weil ihre Rolle als starke Frau nichts zu tun hat. Du willst es doch hoffentlich nicht als gut darstellen das man zwar eine starke Frauenrolle hatte, nur nichts mit ihr anfangen konnte? Das ist ein Armutszeugnis schlechthin wenn man etwas haben will, aber nicht weiß was man damit machen soll.


----------



## Frullo (11. August 2020)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Falsch, sie ging weil ihre Rolle als starke Frau nichts zu tun hat. Du willst es doch hoffentlich nicht als gut darstellen das man zwar eine starke Frauenrolle hatte, nur nichts mit ihr anfangen konnte? Das ist ein Armutszeugnis schlechthin wenn man etwas haben will, aber nicht weiß was man damit machen soll.



Sorry, aber Du saugst Dir da etwas aus den Fingern: Zwischen generell nichts zu tun haben und nichts zu tun haben als starke Frau liegt ein Lichtjahre weiter Unterschied:

Generell nichts zu tun haben: Du hast zwar eine Rolle in einer Serie, aber Deine Figur kommt nur am Rande vor.
Nichts zu tun haben als starke Frau: Du hast eine Rolle in einer Serie, wirst oft eingesetzt, aber Du kannst keine starke Frau darstellen.

Ich weiss ehrlich gesagt nicht, wie ich Dir diesen offensichtlichen Unterschied anderweitig begreiflich machen kann. Daher (für mich) abschliessend:

Schon klar, wenn man generell nichts oder nur wenig zu tun hat, kann man auch keine starke Frau darstellen. Das ändert aber nichts daran, wie die Figur dargestellt wurde - selbst wenn sie nur wenige male zum Einsatz kam, wie beispielsweise als sie entführt wurde, weil ein Mann sie für seine Machtspielchen missbrauchen wollte. Oder eben als sie sich Data krallte (und sich nicht von ihm verführen liess). Oder als sie die physische Initiative ergriff, als Picard & Co. vor Qs Schaugericht standen. Ja, ihre Auftritte waren spärlich gesät, aber wenn sie auftrat, dann als starke Frau.


----------



## SGDrDeath (11. August 2020)

Frullo schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Du saugst Dir da etwas aus den Fingern: Zwischen generell nichts zu tun haben und nichts zu tun haben als starke Frau liegt ein Lichtjahre weiter Unterschied:
> 
> Generell nichts zu tun haben: Du hast zwar eine Rolle in einer Serie, aber Deine Figur kommt nur am Rande vor.
> Nichts zu tun haben als starke Frau: Du hast eine Rolle in einer Serie, wirst oft eingesetzt, aber Du kannst keine starke Frau darstellen.
> ...


Du beschreibst genau das was ich meine, aber merkst das Problem nicht: Warum schafft man sich eine starke Frauenrolle wenn man nichts mit der anzufangen weiß? Damit zeigt man das man gar nicht weiß wie man diese Rolle schreibt und auszufüllen weiß und ist für jeden Autor ein Armutszeugnis.

Das Ganze ist dann keine starke Frauenrolle sondern ein Versuch dessen der grandios gescheitert ist. 3 Ideen hatte man, und dann war die Luft raus.


----------



## Frullo (11. August 2020)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Du beschreibst genau das was ich meine, aber merkst das Problem nicht: Warum schafft man sich eine starke Frauenrolle wenn man nichts mit der anzufangen weiß? Damit zeigt man das man gar nicht weiß wie man diese Rolle schreibt und auszufüllen weiß und ist für jeden Autor ein Armutszeugnis.
> 
> Das Ganze ist dann keine starke Frauenrolle sondern ein Versuch dessen der grandios gescheitert ist. 3 Ideen hatte man, und dann war die Luft raus.



Und wieder hast Du nichts als Spekulation vorzuweisen: Als Crosby die Serie verliess, hatte diese noch keine eigene Identität gefunden. Gut - und vor allem Charakter-bezogen - wurde TNG erst in späteren Staffeln. Das gilt nicht nur für die weiblichen, sondern für alle Charaktere. Bestes Beispiel dafür ist z.B. die Entwicklung von Troy, welche Anfangs nicht viel mehr zu bieten hatte als emotionale Reflektion und sich später z.B. als Mitglied des Tal Shiar ausgeben muss. Trotzdem ist und bleibt Tasha einer der starken Charaktere der 1. Staffel. Das Crosby die Geduld nicht aufbrachte auf kommende Charakterentwicklung zu warten ist zwar schade, aber echt nichts was man jetzt ausgerechnet Roddenberry ankreiden könnte...


----------



## MrFob (11. August 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mag darf auf jedem Fall sagen dass sich Star Trek bemüht das Frauenbild betonter zu stärken als es andere Serien damaliger Zeiten gewagt haben, und ja, in Einzelfällen ist es den Machern sogar richtig gut gelungen... Aber wie gesagt, das waren (leider) eben Einzelfälle.
> Wir haben ja schon Denise Crosby bzw. Tasha Yar genannt die selbst zu wenig Substanz in ihrer Rolle sah. Nur weil sie als weiblicher Sicherheitsoffizier fungierte machte sie das noch lange nicht zu einem starken Frauencharakter, und das hat die Schauspielerin selbst frühzeitig erkannt. Ironischerweise hat sie in ihren späten Gastaufritten als Sela, die menschlich-romulanische Tochter von Tasha, mehr von ihrem Können zeigen dürfen als es ihr jemals als Tasha möglich gewesen wäre.
> 
> Eine ähnliche Rollen-Unzufriedenheit durchlebte auch Gattes McFadden, was zur Folge hatte dass sie als Dr. Crusher die gesamte 2. Staffel nicht präsent war. Ihr kam das Glück dass Dr. Pulaski nicht sehr positiv vom Publikum angenommen wurde. Tatsächlich fand ich gerade Diana Muldaur viel besser, zumal sie ja eine alte TOS-Bekannte ist, ich erinnere nur an ihren Auftritt als Dr. Ann Mulhall in "Geist sucht Körper". Ein steiler Zahn war sie zu jener Zeit auch, will ich nur mal so nebenbei bemerken.
> ...



Du hast aber noch vergessen zu erwaehnen, dass Picard laut einiger "Beobachter" ja absolut Frauen-dominant und Maennerfeindlich ist. 

Und genau wegen sowas ist Star Trek da auch immer vorsichtig gewesen. Sozialkritik und progressive Ideen, ja, aber man ist im Kern immer noch ein Mainstream Scifi Franchise, dass hoechstwahrscheinlich stark auf eine Zielgruppe von jungen Maennern ausgerichtet ist um auch erfolgreich zu bleiben. 
Diesen schmalen Grad mussten sie schon immer laufen. Aus diesen Gruenden hat Roddenberry ja TOS als Weltraum-Western verkauft und es Star Trek genannt. Er hat dann versucht so viel von seiner doch sehr anderen Vision umzusetzen aber deswegen waren die Produzenten ja auch erstmal recht geschockt von The Cage, weil es ihnen nicht mainstream genug war. Fuer die Serie musste man da eine Ballance finden, was sicher nicht einfach war und so ist es ja auch geblieben (nur, dass sich das was im Mainstream und mit der Zielgruppen machbar ist verschoben hat).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. August 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Du hast aber noch vergessen zu erwaehnen, dass Picard laut einiger "Beobachter" ja absolut Frauen-dominant und Maennerfeindlich ist.
> 
> Und genau wegen sowas ist Star Trek da auch immer vorsichtig gewesen. Sozialkritik und progressive Ideen, ja, aber man ist im Kern immer noch ein Mainstream Scifi Franchise, dass hoechstwahrscheinlich stark auf eine Zielgruppe von jungen Maennern ausgerichtet ist um auch erfolgreich zu bleiben.
> Diesen schmalen Grad mussten sie schon immer laufen. Aus diesen Gruenden hat Roddenberry ja TOS als Weltraum-Western verkauft und es Star Trek genannt. Er hat dann versucht so viel von seiner doch sehr anderen Vision umzusetzen aber deswegen waren die Produzenten ja auch erstmal recht geschockt von The Cage, weil es ihnen nicht mainstream genug war. Fuer die Serie musste man da eine Ballance finden, was sicher nicht einfach war und so ist es ja auch geblieben (nur, dass sich das was im Mainstream und mit der Zielgruppen machbar ist verschoben hat).


Es ist ein generelles Geschlechterproblem das sich durch Film, Serien, ganz Hollywood zieht:

http://www.filmstarts.de/nachrichten/18491599.html

Ich erwarte natürlich nicht dass Star Trek diesbezüglich schon vor zig Jahren die Vorreiterrolle hätte spielen müssen, aber 20 Jahre nach TOS wäre es durchaus machbar gewesen aus dem veralteten Geschlechterrollen-Denken ein Stück weiter herauszukommen. Es ist halt so wie aus dem Link zu entnehmen:
Das Medium Film und Fernsehen ist immer noch eine Männerdomäne, und dass Frauen selbst im 21. Jahrhundert weiter "diskriminiert" und als Quoten-/Boxoffice-Gift betrachtet werden widerspricht den realen Tatsachen. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrFob (11. August 2020)

Gerade auch aus dem Grund fand ich diese Reaktion auf Picard so laecherlich. Versteh mich nicht falsch, es gibt weiss Gott genug an der Serie zu kritisieren, aber dass da einige (auch bekannte youtuber und selbsterklaerte Trekkies) so ausgetickt sind von wegen es waere doch so eine Maennerfeindlich Serie geworden, das war schon irgendwie kurios und zeigt auch mal wieder wie weit es in unserer Kultur mit dem Thema eigentlich her ist.


----------



## SGDrDeath (12. August 2020)

Frullo schrieb:


> Und wieder hast Du nichts als Spekulation vorzuweisen: Als Crosby die Serie verliess, hatte diese noch keine eigene Identität gefunden. Gut - und vor allem Charakter-bezogen - wurde TNG erst in späteren Staffeln. Das gilt nicht nur für die weiblichen, sondern für alle Charaktere. Bestes Beispiel dafür ist z.B. die Entwicklung von Troy, welche Anfangs nicht viel mehr zu bieten hatte als emotionale Reflektion und sich später z.B. als Mitglied des Tal Shiar ausgeben muss. Trotzdem ist und bleibt Tasha einer der starken Charaktere der 1. Staffel. Das Crosby die Geduld nicht aufbrachte auf kommende Charakterentwicklung zu warten ist zwar schade, aber echt nichts was man jetzt ausgerechnet Roddenberry ankreiden könnte...


Und wieder beschreibst du das Problem, siehst es nicht und redest es dir schön, wir drehen uns im Kreis.

Nur so als Hinweis für dich: Du hast gerade geschrieben das Troi nicht viel zu bieten hatte, also sehr schön aufgezeigt wie problematisch das Frauenbild in TNG anfangs - unter Roddenberry - war. Gleichzeitig erkennst du nicht das Tasha genau das gleiche Problem hatte.

Aber wie gesagt, wir drehen uns im Kreis, von daher beende ich das jetzt mal.


----------



## Herbboy (12. August 2020)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Du willst doch hier nicht wirklich erklären das die Sternenflotte, eine militärische Organisation, auf ihr Flaggschiff eine unerfahrene Person auf einen der wichtigsten Posten setzt bei einem Erstkontakt?


 Militärisch? ^^ Ständig wird "Forschung" betont im Zusammenhang mit der Enterprise - nur weil das Schiff im Kriegsfalle ein/das Flaggschiff ist, ist es noch lange keine militärische Operation, also bitte...  und ich sprach nicht einfach nur von unerfahren allgemein, sondern nur von unerfahren auf SO einer großen Mission - das ist ein Riesenunterschied. Sie war vermutlich schon sehr erfahren als Counselor/Psychologin, aber zum ersten Mal auf einem SO wichtigen Schiff - wie auch viele andere. Dort werden ja auch viele Leute ausgebildet.  

Und darüber, was sie vorher machte, weiß man in Staffel 1 fast nichts, das nur nebenbei. 



> Man sieht hier also die Diskrepanz von Background und wie sie dargestellt wurde, um halt eine schöne, verletzliche Frau mit dabei zu haben. Ich erwarte niemanden kalt abgebrühtes a la Tasha, aber für den Posten und ihren Background wird Troi falsch dargestellt, sorry.


 und ich finde es nicht, sorry.    vor allem nicht im Sinne von "sie soll machokulturartig das stille hübsche Weibchen sein", was du ja andeutest. 

Ein Counselor ist bzw. sollte so oder so eher ruhig, zurückhaltend sein - da würde es nicht passen, wenn der Charakter sich in den Vordergrund stellt, egal ob Mann oder Frau.


----------



## Enisra (12. August 2020)

naja
Doch, die Sternenflotte ist ganz klar eine Paramilitärische Organisation die eine Milde Form der Kanonenbootdiplomatie praktiziert und halt auch Quasi Horatio Hornblower IN Space ist
Jedes Raumschiff mit dem Namen Enterpriese war bisher ein Kriegsschiff und selbst Forschungsschiffe wie die Voyager sind schwer bewaffnet, vielleicht nicht so Extrem wie eine Defiant oder das Zerrbild aus "Kriegschiff Voyager" aber dennoch
Nebst so den ganzen Konflikten die auch schon in den Hintergrundgeschichten auftauchen die halt nicht von irgendwelchen Militärischen Organisationen der Planeten übernommen werden sondern unter dem Banner der Sternenflotte mit Warpschiffen und Makos 
Und da man eben sich der Seefahrt und deren Romatischen Ausführungen des 17-19 Jahrhunderts als Vorbild nimmt ist das ja auch kein widerspruch, immerhin war die HMS Beagle ja auch eine 10 Kanonen Brigg


----------



## Herbboy (12. August 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja
> Doch, die Sternenflotte ist ganz klar eine Paramilitärische Organisation die eine Milde Form der Kanonenbootdiplomatie praktiziert


 Mag sein, aber speziell die "Picard"-Enterprise ist ja nun DAS Paradebeispiel für "Diplomatie um jeden Preis - Waffen als ALLERletztes Mittel". Selbst ein riesiges Weltraum-Kristallwesen, das Planeten verwüstet und etliche Menschen getötet hatte, wollte man nur als ALLERletztes Mittel bekämpfen und es zuerst mit Kommunikation versuchen.

Der ganz klare Auftrag der Enterprise lautet: Forschen, Kontakte finden und pflegen, diplomatische Missionen, Hilfe leisten. Kämpfe sind nur zur Not ein Thema. Die Schiffe haben eine "Kampf"-Crew, und große Teile der Crew haben eine Ausbildung für die "Kampfstationen" - aber die meisten Hauptaufgaben sind "zivile" Berufe wie Wissenschaft, Forschung, Medizin, Ingenieur usw. UND es sind auch etliche Zivilisten und Familien an Bord. Das ist nun wirklich nicht als Militär-Schiff einzustufen. Da hat die Sternenflotte auch genug Schiffe, die wirklich nur für Kämpfe/Sicherheit gedacht sind.

Aber so oder so: selbst wenn die Enterprise ein Kampfschiff wäre, würde da jemanden, der da brandneu als Counselor dazustößt, sicher nicht lospreschen wie eine Harley Quinn...


----------



## Enisra (12. August 2020)

die NCC 1701-D war aber auch Ende des Goldenen Zeitalters der Entdeckungen, von Star Trek 6 bis dann zum Ende der Vierten Staffel, und tatsächlich ist die Grobe "Lore" der anderen Schiffe wie die Defiant Klasse oder Akira sind ja auch alle nach der Schlacht von Wolf 359 in Auftrag gegeben worden und dass die Sterneflotte da zerbröselt wurde von nur einem Kubis lag nicht nur an Picards Wissen, man war halt auch vollkommen unvorbereitet, ich meine das Schiff von Sisko war eine Miranda Klasse, die waren halt schon 100 Jahre alt oder eine Excelsior Klasse. aber man hatte halt einfach nichts besseres und wenn man sich dann die Schlacht an der Erde im Film anschaut, klar braucht man da für den Dramatischen Effekt das eingreifen von Picard, aber man hält trotzdem dem ganzen wesentlich besser stand, nebst das halt alle Schiffe von der Sternenflotte betrieben wurden und nicht von der Andorianischen Garde, der UESPA etc.
Und wäre das Budget kein Problem gewesen hätte man auch viel öfters die Untertassenabtrennung gesehen, denn die Galaxie Klasse war doch schon ein Allrounder, eine Fliegende "Übersee" Militärbasis die nicht nur dazu da war zu Forschen und Diplomatie zu betreiben, was vielleicht der Hauptdesigngrund war, aber dennoch die immer dann an vorderster Front eingesetzt, wie gesagt, eine Milde Form von Kanonenbootpolitik
Ebenso war die NX-01 war ja auch dazu gut die Frachtschiffe der Erde zu verteidigen,


----------



## Herbboy (12. August 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> ...



Das ganze Nerd-Wissen (ich hab sicher jede Folge schon 3-4x gesehen, aber SO viele Details hab ich nicht im Kopf) steht trotzdem in keinem Widerspruch zu dem, was ich schrieb. Natürlich hat die Enterprise die OPTION, als reines Kriegsschiff zu agieren - aber trotzdem ist die Mission eher das Gegenteil davon, erst Recht mit Picard als Captain. Forscher und Entdecker sowie Diplomaten usw. brauchen aber nun mal, wenn man es sich leisten kann, trotzdem ein gewisses Militär/Sicherheits-Backup, um in bisher unbekannten Gebieten oder da man durch Gebiete reist, in denen man weiß, dass es Ärger geben kann, abgesichert zu sein. Allein schon um MÖGLICHEN Angreifern klarzumachen: Greift uns bloß nicht an. Das macht aus der Mission aber noch lange keine "Kanonenbootdiplomatie". 

Wenn zB Außenminister Maas mit 20 Security-Leuten nach Afghanistan reist und auf dem Weg zu einem Treffen von Schützenpanzern begleitet wird, dann dienen die nur der Absicherung - die Mission bleibt aber diplomatisch und wird nicht deswegen militärisch...


Und so oder so widerspricht es nicht dem Hauptpunkt, um den es ging: Troi angeblicher (übertrieben gesagt) "kleines hübsches Dummchen"-Rolle in Staffel 1. Selbst wenn die Enterprise den Auftrag gehabt hätte, das Romulanische Reich zu erobern, wäre ein erstmals an Bord des Flaggschiffes eingesetzter Counselor nicht der an Bord, der selbstbewusst nach vorne prescht....  aus diesem nicht-selbstbewussten Verhalten dann umgekehrt zu sagen "typische Frauen-Rolle", finde ich daher eben eine viel zu sehr konstruierte Kritik.


----------



## MrFob (12. August 2020)

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob das Canon ist aber ich hab mal gelesen, dass die Galaxy Class SChiffe, die waehrend des Dominion Krieges gebaut wurden auch einen etwas anderen Aufbau hatten mit weniger wissenschaftlichen Systemen und ohne die Ausrichtung darauf auch Familien mit an Bord zu haben, dafuer mit mehr Kapazitaet fuer taktische Systeme, Waffen, Shuttles und attack fightern. Insofern wurden Galaxy Class Schiffe waehrend des Krieges in eine Art Traegerschiff umfunktioniert.

Die originale Galaxy Class war aber definitiv kein fuer MIlitaereinsaetze designtes SChiff sondern auf wissenschaftliche Forschung und lagzeit Erkundung ausgelegt. Wegen der Langzeit-Erkundung war sie ja auch darauf ausgelegt, dass die Familien der Besatzung an Bord leben konnte, inklusive Einrichtungen wie Schulen, Kindergaerten, etc. Dafuer war ja auch die Abtrennung der Untertassensektion gedacht. Das war nicht als taktisches Element vorgesehen (auch wenn Riker es dann in der Verzweifelten Situation waehrend der Borg Invasion so nutzt) sondern eher so gedacht, wie es in der Pilotfolge eingesetzt wird, der Hauptteil der Besatzung und der Zivilisten an Bord kann sich in die Untertassensektion retten und gegebenenfalls entkommen waehrend die Antriebssektion mit einer kleinen militaerischen Crew den Gegner beschaeftigen kann. Dass das Schiff teilbar war war also eher eine Sicherheitsvorkehrung, da man schon wusste, dass der Grossteil der Crew nicht fuer militaerische Operationen ausgebildet oder sich dafuer verpflichtet hat.

Dass sich das Schiff gegebenenfalls vielleicht verteidigen muss ist ja aufgrund der Mission "neue Lebensformen zu finden" irgendwie klar. Da gibt es auch auf der Erde in der heutigen Zeit nicht unbedingt ein geeignetes Aequivalent dafuer, wie so eine Art der Erkundung aussehen wuerde. Kanonenboot-Politik trifft es jedenfalls mMn irgendwie nicht wirklich.


----------



## KylRoy (13. August 2020)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Schau dir mal Trois Rolle in den ersten Staffel an, außer hübsch aussehen und Emotionen lesen und visualisieren durfte sie nicht viel.
> 
> Anfangs rannten die meisten Damen die nicht von der Sternenflotte kamen ähnlich bekleidet rum wie in TOS und hatten irgendwie immer Hilfe von Männern, z.B. in "Die Frau seiner Träume" klaut der arrangierte Ehemann von Troi ein Medikament von der ENT-D um die namensgebende Frau seiner Träume damit von einer tödlichen Krankheit zu heilen.
> 
> ...


Wie du Troi beschreibst hat das nichts mit einer Damsel in Distress zu tun. Sie war einfach ein Charakter der sich noch entwickeln musste.

Wenn du dich an der Kleidung weiblicher Besatzungsmitglieder stößt dann ist das nun wirklich deine Geschmackssache.

In der Episode _Die Frau seiner Träume_ bringt der Arzt die Medizin auf das fremde Schiff um die gesamte Spezies zu heilen und nicht nur eine einzelne Frau (sorry, du bist an jemanden geraten der die Episoden kennt).

Ich finde es auch nicht fair wenn du der ursprünglichen Star Trek Serie die Zeit inklusive des Frauenbildes vorwirfst aus der sie stammt.  Frauen als gleichberechtigte Mannschaftsmitglieder auf einem Raumschiff war die Vision des alten Star Trek und die hatte es vorzügliche rübergebracht.


----------



## Enisra (13. August 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ganze Nerd-Wissen (ich hab sicher jede Folge schon 3-4x gesehen, aber SO viele Details hab ich nicht im Kopf) steht trotzdem in keinem Widerspruch zu dem, was ich schrieb. Natürlich hat die Enterprise die OPTION, als reines Kriegsschiff zu agieren - aber trotzdem ist die Mission eher das Gegenteil davon, erst Recht mit Picard als Captain. Forscher und Entdecker sowie Diplomaten usw. brauchen aber nun mal, wenn man es sich leisten kann, trotzdem ein gewisses Militär/Sicherheits-Backup, um in bisher unbekannten Gebieten oder da man durch Gebiete reist, in denen man weiß, dass es Ärger geben kann, abgesichert zu sein. Allein schon um MÖGLICHEN Angreifern klarzumachen: Greift uns bloß nicht an. Das macht aus der Mission aber noch lange keine "Kanonenbootdiplomatie".
> 
> Wenn zB Außenminister Maas mit 20 Security-Leuten nach Afghanistan reist und auf dem Weg zu einem Treffen von Schützenpanzern begleitet wird, dann dienen die nur der Absicherung - die Mission bleibt aber diplomatisch und wird nicht deswegen militärisch...
> 
> ...



Das Problem mit dem Begriff ist halt: er ist der einzig passende irgendwo der so eine Situation bestens beschreibta
Und ich würde jetzt nicht sagen dass das so ein kleiner Schützenpanzer ist der da so mit rollt, wenn man schon sein Flagschiff hin schickt ist das irgendwo eher so wenn der Botschafter mit dem Flugzeugträger vorbei kommt
deswegen auch immer "milde Form" weil ich kein anderen Begriff kenne der das besser kurz umschreibt



MrFob schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob das Canon ist aber ich hab mal gelesen, dass die Galaxy Class SChiffe, die waehrend des Dominion Krieges gebaut wurden auch einen etwas anderen Aufbau hatten mit weniger wissenschaftlichen Systemen und ohne die Ausrichtung darauf auch Familien mit an Bord zu haben, dafuer mit mehr Kapazitaet fuer taktische Systeme, Waffen, Shuttles und attack fightern. Insofern wurden Galaxy Class Schiffe waehrend des Krieges in eine Art Traegerschiff umfunktioniert.
> 
> Die originale Galaxy Class war aber definitiv kein fuer MIlitaereinsaetze designtes SChiff sondern auf wissenschaftliche Forschung und lagzeit Erkundung ausgelegt. Wegen der Langzeit-Erkundung war sie ja auch darauf ausgelegt, dass die Familien der Besatzung an Bord leben konnte, inklusive Einrichtungen wie Schulen, Kindergaerten, etc. Dafuer war ja auch die Abtrennung der Untertassensektion gedacht. Das war nicht als taktisches Element vorgesehen (auch wenn Riker es dann in der Verzweifelten Situation waehrend der Borg Invasion so nutzt) sondern eher so gedacht, wie es in der Pilotfolge eingesetzt wird, der Hauptteil der Besatzung und der Zivilisten an Bord kann sich in die Untertassensektion retten und gegebenenfalls entkommen waehrend die Antriebssektion mit einer kleinen militaerischen Crew den Gegner beschaeftigen kann. Dass das Schiff teilbar war war also eher eine Sicherheitsvorkehrung, da man schon wusste, dass der Grossteil der Crew nicht fuer militaerische Operationen ausgebildet oder sich dafuer verpflichtet hat.
> 
> Dass sich das Schiff gegebenenfalls vielleicht verteidigen muss ist ja aufgrund der Mission "neue Lebensformen zu finden" irgendwie klar. Da gibt es auch auf der Erde in der heutigen Zeit nicht unbedingt ein geeignetes Aequivalent dafuer, wie so eine Art der Erkundung aussehen wuerde. Kanonenboot-Politik trifft es jedenfalls mMn irgendwie nicht wirklich.




Naja, dass Ding ist halt eher, dass so Aussagen wie der Interne Aufbau war halt reines Noncanon war und man kann zumindest hoffen dass die, als die zu einer Schlacht geflogen sind, vorher bei einer Sternenbasis die Zivilen Posten und Familien da gelassen haben, weil ansich würde es ja mehr Sinn ergeben nur mit Stardrive Sektion los zu fliegen während die Untertassensektionen halt in einem Orbit geparkt werden, aber wahrscheinlich hatte man entweder kein Modell dafür oder die Befürchtung dass der Zuschauer zu doof sei und nicht verstanden hätte das es dann Galaxie Schiffe sein sollen und so mit ein Grund für die Defiant und Sorveign Klasse war u.a. auch, weil die Autoren es ziemlich weird fanden Picard da in einen Kampf ziehen zu lassen, während halt die Zivilisten an Bord sind
Und was ja aus Budget Gründen nie herrauskam oder realisiert werden konnte, aber die Galaxie Class hatte auf der Untertassensektion ja schon einen riesen Hangar, in der Serie sieht man ja nur die 2 am Hals, aber der Geschwungene Bogen direkt hinter der Brücke war ja ein Hangar, wo man auch die Runabouts waren, dass wo man nur einmal in TNG gesehen hat, vielleicht kommt das Gerücht auch daher

Worum geht noch mal? Ich glaub ich hab den Faden verlohren
Angefangen hats dass manche keine Lust haben zu Diskutieren und lieber mit dem Kopf über die Tastatur gerollt sind und andere das als "Kritik und Meinungsäußerung" verteidigen und jetzt reden wir über Details eine Fiktionalen Serie


----------



## SGDrDeath (13. August 2020)

KylRoy schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch nicht fair wenn du der ursprünglichen Star Trek Serie die Zeit inklusive des Frauenbildes vorwirfst aus der sie stammt.  Frauen als gleichberechtigte Mannschaftsmitglieder auf einem Raumschiff war die Vision des alten Star Trek und die hatte es vorzügliche rübergebracht.


Stimmt, deswegen liefen die ja auch alle sexy bekleidet rum obwohl es auch damals schon anders ging. Und nein, gleichberechtigt waren die in TOS nicht. Uhura war das klassische Fräulein vom Amt, Chapel war Krankenschwester und Rand war die persönliche Sekretärin von Kirk. Das völlig normale Frauenbild dieser Zeit, nur im Weltraum. Alle Führungsrollen in TOS waren männlich besetzt. Wenn du das als Vision gleichberechtigter Frauen siehst hast du ein seltsames Verständnis von Gleichberechtigung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. August 2020)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Stimmt, deswegen liefen die ja auch alle sexy bekleidet rum obwohl es auch damals schon anders ging. Und nein, gleichberechtigt waren die in TOS nicht. Uhura war das klassische Fräulein vom Amt, Chapel war Krankenschwester und Rand war die persönliche Sekretärin von Kirk. Das völlig normale Frauenbild dieser Zeit, nur im Weltraum. Alle Führungsrollen in TOS waren männlich besetzt. Wenn du das als Vision gleichberechtigter Frauen siehst hast du ein seltsames Verständnis von Gleichberechtigung.


In der Tat war von gleichberechtigten Frauen da noch kaum was zu sehen, die wenigsten weibliche Sternenflotten-Mitglieder die je nach Folge etwas mehr zu sagen hatten waren im höchsten Fall Wissenschafts-Offiziere, ansonsten tummelten sich die Damen viele Ränge unter den Herrschaften. Das Einzige wo TOS seinerzeit einen Umbruch in der Betrachtung der Menschgesellschaft brachte war dass mit Uhura eine farbige Person auf der Brücke, sprich der obersten Etage der Enterprise präsent war. Das hat eine Vision vorgestellt dass das alte Rassendenken der Vergangenheit angehören könnte, DAS war damals ein sehr wagemutiger Schritt. Mit dem Frauenbild hatte das allerdings herzlichst wenig zu tun, aber gut, wie ich schon schrieb, es waren die 1960er, und da war Hollywood komplett unter der Führung von Männern. Und das blieb es auch noch einige Jahrzehnte weiter, daher mache ich TOS keinen echten Vorwurf. Man hat sich damals schon sehr weit rausgewagt wie es die damalige konservative Sicht zuließ.

Nicht falsch verstehen, als eingefleischter TOS-Fan mag ich die Figur Uhura sehr und war ein sehr wichtiger Bestandteil der Crew... Ich könnte aber nicht behaupten dass ihr Wirken als Frau innerhalb der Stammcrew eine entscheidende Wende für ihr Geschlecht gebracht hätte. Sie blieb bis zum Schluss die gute Seele des Schiffts und verantwortlich für die Kommunikation, sprich das Sprachrohr für Kirk und Co. nach draußen, ist aber nie (!) in ihrem Rang aufgestiegen.


----------



## SGDrDeath (13. August 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> In der Tat war von gleichberechtigten Frauen da noch kaum was zu sehen, die wenigsten weibliche Sternenflotten-Mitglieder die je nach Folge etwas mehr zu sagen hatten waren im höchsten Fall Wissenschafts-Offiziere, ansonsten tummelten sich die Damen viele Ränge unter den Herrschaften. Das Einzige wo TOS seinerzeit einen Umbruch in der Betrachtung der Menschgesellschaft brachte war dass mit Uhura eine farbige Person auf der Brücke, sprich der obersten Etage der Enterprise präsent war. Das hat eine Vision vorgestellt dass das alte Rassendenken der Vergangenheit angehören könnte, DAS war damals ein sehr wagemutiger Schritt. Mit dem Frauenbild hatte das allerdings herzlichst wenig zu tun, aber gut, wie ich schon schrieb, es waren die 1960er, und da war Hollywood komplett unter der Führung von Männern. Und das blieb es auch noch einige Jahrzehnte weiter, daher mache ich TOS keinen echten Vorwurf. Man hat sich damals schon sehr weit rausgewagt wie es die damalige konservative Sicht zuließ.
> 
> Nicht falsch verstehen, als eingefleischter TOS-Fan mag ich die Figur Uhura sehr und war ein sehr wichtiger Bestandteil der Crew... Ich könnte aber nicht behaupten dass ihr Wirken als Frau innerhalb der Stammcrew eine entscheidende Wende für ihr Geschlecht gebracht hätte. Sie blieb bis zum Schluss die gute Seele des Schiffts und verantwortlich für die Kommunikation, sprich das Sprachrohr für Kirk und Co. nach draußen, ist aber nie (!) in ihrem Rang aufgestiegen.


Ja antirassistisch und für Völkerverständigung das war TOS eindeutig, die Zusammensetzung der Crew mit Schwarzer, Chinese und Russe war wirklich reolutionär zu der Zeit, das Frauenbild leider nicht, wie du schon sagtest und auch ich darzulegen versucht habe war das das übliche. Das werfe ich TOS auch nicht vor, aber dieses tolle starke Frauenbild gab es in TOS nicht, in TNG versuchte man sich daran und schaffte es er so richtig nach Roddenberrys Tod und ab DS9 war es dann endlich normal gute starke Frauenrollen zu haben.

Allerdings ist Uhura befördert worden, am Ende war sie dann Commander.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. August 2020)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Allerdings ist Uhura befördert worden, am Ende war sie dann Commander.


Vom Rang her ja, stimmt (mein Fehler), an ihrer Tätigkeit hatte sich aber bis einschließlich ST6 nie sichtbar was geändert. Sie musste sogar Bücher mit Klingonisch wälzen. 


Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## SGDrDeath (13. August 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Vom Rang her ja, stimmt (mein Fehler), an ihrer Tätigkeit hatte sich aber bis einschließlich ST6 nie sichtbar was geändert. Sie musste sogar Bücher mit Klingonisch wälzen.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


Naja in ST5 durfte sie erotisch tanzen zur Ablenkung, ein Highlight für das Frauenbild in Star Trek 

Ansonsten hast du natürlich recht, sie war immer das Fräulein von Amt.


----------



## Enisra (13. August 2020)

wobei Uhura auch das Kommando über die Enterprise hatte, theoretisch ... offscreen
Als so alle höhreren Männlichen Offiziere von der Brücke sind, nebst so der einen Folge TAS wo alle Typen durchgedreht sind (und so ein zeichen dass es gejammer ist wenn einer wieder behauptet das SJW Star Trek übernehmen und alle Typen dumm aussehen lassen, die Folge ist von 1973, aber wahrscheinlich wird das wegignoriert dass Leia schon die Typen hat dumm da stehen lassen)

Und Uhuras Rolle war ja noch gut und Progressiv, aber Letze Folge Gefährlicher Tausch ... schwierig


----------



## Frullo (13. August 2020)

Interessanter Artikel betreffend weiblicher Captains bei Star Trek (Englisch)


----------



## ribald (13. August 2020)

https://youtu.be/dCmrCwIMT_8 xD


----------



## MrFob (13. August 2020)

Frullo schrieb:


> Interessanter Artikel betreffend weiblicher Captains bei Star Trek (Englisch)



Kein schlechter Artikel, auch wenn ich es immer etwas zwiespaeltig findem ein ganzes Franchise (vor allem eines mit so vielen Facetten wie ST) auf so ein spezielles Thema runterzubrechen und dann durchzuanalysieren. Aber gut, das war nun mal die Praemisse des Artikels. Mich wundert uebrigens, dass sie in ihrer sehr ausfuehrlich Aufzaehlung die TNG Doppelfolge Descent nicht mit aufzaehlen, in der Dr. Crusher kurzzeitig zum Captain wird und mithilfe einer smarten jungen Wissenschaftsoffizierin (und entgegen den Einwaenden eines eher eingebildeten maennlichen Offiziers) immerhin ein Borg Schiff besiegt und sowohl das Schiff als auch die Crew rettet.
Ausserdem scheint man sich so auf Captains zu fokussieren, dass man ausser Acht laesst, dass es sehr viele weibliche Admiraele gibt, wie z.B. die immer wieder auftauchende Nachayev, die sich anfangs nicht sonderlich gut mit Picard versteht, die aber spaeter zumindest ein gewisses Einvernehmen finden..

BTW, bin unter dem Artikel noch auf einen Link zu diesem hier gestossen:
https://www.denofgeek.com/tv/black-mirror-how-uss-callister-rewrites-star-trek-fan-history/

Ich habe die Black Mirror Filge um die es da geht nicht gesehen (muss ich mir aber mal anschauen, klingt interessant) aber der Sichtweise des Autors auf das Star Trek Fandom (wenn man dieses denn als eine kohaerente Masse bezeichnen will) stimme ich schon zu. ST war nicht immer perfekt in seiner Darstellung von Inklusivitaet aber ich glaube, dass das "Herz am rechten Fleck war" laesst sich schwer bestreiten.


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ausserdem scheint man sich so auf Captains zu fokussieren, dass man ausser Acht laesst, dass es sehr viele weibliche Admiraele gibt


 Ja gut, die fallen halt weg, denn waren ja nie aktiv auf Schiffen, die haben sich einfach nur hochgeschlafen...


----------



## ribald (13. August 2020)

Ein paar Bularianische Kanapees, dann klappt's auch mit der Admirälin! xD


----------



## Batze (14. August 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ja gut, die fallen halt weg, denn waren ja nie aktiv auf Schiffen, die haben sich einfach nur hochgeschlafen...



Ach Quatsch, Frau muss doch nicht mehr in die Kiste hüpfen weil sie für eine bessere Position nicht helle genug in der Birne ist, regelt alles die zweite Direktive der Gesetzlich festgeschriebenen Frauenquote.


----------



## Frullo (14. August 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> BTW, bin unter dem Artikel noch auf einen Link zu diesem hier gestossen:
> https://www.denofgeek.com/tv/black-mirror-how-uss-callister-rewrites-star-trek-fan-history/
> 
> Ich habe die Black Mirror Filge um die es da geht nicht gesehen (muss ich mir aber mal anschauen, klingt interessant) aber der Sichtweise des Autors auf das Star Trek Fandom (wenn man dieses denn als eine kohaerente Masse bezeichnen will) stimme ich schon zu. ST war nicht immer perfekt in seiner Darstellung von Inklusivitaet aber ich glaube, dass das "Herz am rechten Fleck war" laesst sich schwer bestreiten.



Die Folge empfehle ich unbedingt! Ist definitiv eine meiner Lieblings Black-Mirror-Folgen. Die Argumente des Artikels konnte ich zwar nachvollziehen, aber zum Glück wird es am Schluss auch wieder relativiert: In der Episode geht es nicht um "toxisches Fandom", sondern um eine Person (ja, männlich, weiss...) die aufgrund von Komplexen, sozialer Unbeholfenheit, etc. zum Monster geworden ist. Er stellt nicht "das ganze Fandom" dar.


----------



## KylRoy (14. August 2020)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Stimmt, deswegen liefen die ja auch alle sexy bekleidet rum obwohl es auch damals schon anders ging. Und nein, gleichberechtigt waren die in TOS nicht. Uhura war das klassische Fräulein vom Amt, Chapel war Krankenschwester und Rand war die persönliche Sekretärin von Kirk. Das völlig normale Frauenbild dieser Zeit, nur im Weltraum. Alle Führungsrollen in TOS waren männlich besetzt. Wenn du das als Vision gleichberechtigter Frauen siehst hast du ein seltsames Verständnis von Gleichberechtigung.



Am Anfang von TNG  liefen sowohl Frauen als auch Männer in derselben sexy Bekleidung herum. Mehr Gleichberechtigung geht an der Stelle wohl kaum. 

 anscheinend hast du meinen Post nicht verstanden. Du wirfst der alten Serie schon wieder die Kultur und den Zeitgeist vor während der sie entstanden ist. 

Aus der Sicht der 60er waren die Zustände auf dem Raumschiff geradezu revolutionär. Frauen hatten eine Aufgabe als Wissenschaftlerinnen und Expertinnen auf ihren Gebieten und waren als solche auch regelmäßig bei den Landetrupps dabei. Die Anklage bei dem Prozess gegen Kirk führte eine Frau.  die Anführer feindlicher Fraktionen waren oftmals Frauen.  und in der Pilotfolge war die Psychologin an Bord natürlich auch eine Frau. In der ursprünglichen Pilotfolge war sogar der erste Offizier eine Frau.

Ich fürchte du hast hier nicht so ganz den Überblick.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. August 2020)

KylRoy schrieb:


> Frauen hatten eine Aufgabe als Wissenschaftlerinnen und Expertinnen auf ihren Gebieten und waren als solche auch regelmäßig bei den Landetrupps dabei...


die fast immer von Kirk gerettet werden mussten oder er für sie den Beschützer spielen musste. 


> Die Anklage bei dem Prozess gegen Kirk führte eine Frau...


siehe "Einzelfall". 


> die Anführer feindlicher Fraktionen waren oftmals Frauen...


 die in der Regel ziemlich leichtbekleidet waren. WOW, was für ein starkes Frauenbild. 


> und in der Pilotfolge war die Psychologin an Bord natürlich auch eine Frau.


die sich trotz ihrer eigentlich beruflich betrachtet vorhandenen Expertise zu leicht vom Gottkomplex-geplagten Mitchel beeinflussen ließ. Typische "Ich verfiel seinem Charme"-Situation.


> In der ursprünglichen Pilotfolge war sogar der erste Offizier eine Frau.


Die darauf durch einen Vulkanier ersetzt wurde. Man sieht wieviel Schub man dem schwache Geschlecht geben wollte... Nämlich gar keine.


> Ich fürchte du hast hier nicht so ganz den Überblick.


Und ich fürchte hier wird zu viel in der (Nach)Wirkung der Ur-Serie hineininterpretiert. TOS hat auf vielen Gebieten ein sehr vorausschauendes, konstruktives und utopisches Zukunftsbild abgeliefert... Aber gerade beim Thema Frauen hat man kaum was bewegen können da - ich kann mich gerne nochmals wiederholen - die Produzenten erzkonservative Männer waren. Ohne viel Getrickse seitens Roddenberry hätte man noch viel weniger Damen in eigentlich von Männern bekleideten Funktionen gesehen. Die damalige Zeit, die Produzenten und eben auch die Sender ließen nicht viel zu.


----------



## SGDrDeath (14. August 2020)

KylRoy schrieb:


> Am Anfang von TNG  liefen sowohl Frauen als auch Männer in derselben sexy Bekleidung herum. Mehr Gleichberechtigung geht an der Stelle wohl kaum.
> 
> anscheinend hast du meinen Post nicht verstanden. Du wirfst der alten Serie schon wieder die Kultur und den Zeitgeist vor während der sie entstanden ist.
> 
> ...


Nochmal: Ich werfe TOS nicht vor das sie den Zeitgeist widerspiegelt, sondern das hier dargestellt wird das sie eben ein anderes als das damals übliche Frauenbild propagiert hätte.

Dein Beispiel mit dem originalen Pilotfilm zeigt das Problem ja auf: Der wurde ja unter anderem eben nicht genommen weil es eine starke Frau gab, eine der wenigen. Für die Serie musste das dann runtergefahren werden und das was du da beschreibst war das übliche Frauenbild. Deine Aufzählungen waren Episodenrollen die man gar nicht wahrnimmt großartig, alle wiederkehrenden Frauenfiguren waren das übliche Bild wie ich oben schon beschrieb.

Die Serie hatte ihre revolutionären Teile, aber das Frauenbild bis auf wenige Ausnahmen gehörte nicht dazu.


----------



## KylRoy (16. August 2020)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Nochmal: Ich werfe TOS nicht vor das sie den Zeitgeist widerspiegelt, sondern das hier dargestellt wird das sie eben ein anderes als das damals übliche Frauenbild propagiert hätte.
> 
> Dein Beispiel mit dem originalen Pilotfilm zeigt das Problem ja auf: Der wurde ja unter anderem eben nicht genommen weil es eine starke Frau gab, eine der wenigen. Für die Serie musste das dann runtergefahren werden und das was du da beschreibst war das übliche Frauenbild. Deine Aufzählungen waren Episodenrollen die man gar nicht wahrnimmt großartig, alle wiederkehrenden Frauenfiguren waren das übliche Bild wie ich oben schon beschrieb.
> 
> Die Serie hatte ihre revolutionären Teile, aber das Frauenbild bis auf wenige Ausnahmen gehörte nicht dazu.


 auch wenn du es bestreitet wirfst du der Serie genau ihren historischen Kontext vor.

 im Klartext: es war in den 60er nicht möglich mehr revolutionäres als das Star Trek das wir kennen zu machen.  wenn man allerdings etwas genauer hinsieht kann man die ursprüngliche Vision durchaus erkennen.  

der Rest wurde von dämlichen reaktionären Fernsehmachen verhindert. Das ist nun bei nicht der einzige Fall.


----------



## SGDrDeath (16. August 2020)

KylRoy schrieb:


> auch wenn du es bestreitet wirfst du der Serie genau ihren historischen Kontext vor.
> 
> im Klartext: es war in den 60er nicht möglich mehr revolutionäres als das Star Trek das wir kennen zu machen.  wenn man allerdings etwas genauer hinsieht kann man die ursprüngliche Vision durchaus erkennen.
> 
> der Rest wurde von dämlichen reaktionären Fernsehmachen verhindert. Das ist nun bei nicht der einzige Fall.


Werfe ich nicht, aber du liest offensichtlich nur das was du willst.

Witzigerweise beschreibst du wieder das Problem und gibst damit zu das es eben kein revolutionäres Frauenbild in TOS gab, aber leugnest es trotzdem die ganze Zeit. Du merkst gar nicht wie du dir selbst widersprichst in so wenigen Sätzen.

Scheinbar kommst du nicht damit klar der Realität ins Auge sehen zu müssen das das Frauenbild in nicht so revolutionär war wie u.a. von dir behauptet wird.

Nochmal langsam für dich, obwohl es nur ein einfach Satz ist den ich schon einmal schrieb:

Das Frauenbild in TOS ist kein Problem, es entspricht der damaligen Zeit. Das Problem ist das u.a. du viel mehr reindeutest als da überhaupt vorhanden ist und aus diesem Frauenbild etwas revolutionäres machen willst, was gar nicht vorhanden ist.


----------



## Enisra (17. August 2020)

KylRoy schrieb:


> auch wenn du es bestreitet wirfst du der Serie genau ihren historischen Kontext vor.
> 
> im Klartext: es war in den 60er nicht möglich mehr revolutionäres als das Star Trek das wir kennen zu machen.  wenn man allerdings etwas genauer hinsieht kann man die ursprüngliche Vision durchaus erkennen.



würde nicht anderen Vorwerfen nicht Diskutieren zu wollen auch mal die Zeit nutzen zu Diskutieren und sich zu Informieren, könnte einem in der Letzten Folge TOS mal aufgefallen sein wie "toll" das Frauenbild war
Nebst nicht zu vergessen das Spacegirl oder Yeoman of the Week, deren einzige Rolle war als kurzzeitiges Loveinteresst von Kirk zu dienen und die weiblichen Gegenspieler konnte man an einer Hand abzählen


----------



## Kashban (24. Oktober 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich bin nach wie vor guter Hoffnung dass sich Star Trek noch weiter für bedeutende und erinnerungswürdige Frauencharaktere einsetzt und einen weiteren großen Schritt in diesem Punkt macht, in der Vergangenheit jedoch wäre - in der Nachbetrachtung - VIEL mehr möglich gewesen. Aber wenn ein Franchise ausschließlich in den Händen männlicher Entscheider liegt wundert es mich recht wenig. Daran war nicht allein Roddenberry schuld.



Und trotzdem haben uns die Geschichten hervorragend unterhalten und tun das heute auch noch. 

Was mich gar nicht gut unterhält sind Geschichten, in denen Männer nur noch sabbernde Trottel und/oder die Bösen sind und Frauen die Taffen, Intelligenten und Guten. Und davon gibt es inzwischen schon viel zu viele. 

Star Trek war für mich mit Star Trek: Enterprise vorbei, danach kam nichts mehr, was mich auch nur ansatzweise angesprochen hätte. Und ja, ich habe Picard gesehen und mir ein paar Folgen Discovery und The Orville reingezogen.


----------



## KylRoy (26. Oktober 2020)

> Scheinbar kommst du nicht damit klar der Realität ins Auge sehen zu müssen das das Frauenbild in nicht so revolutionär war wie u.a. von dir behauptet wird.
> 
> Nochmal langsam für dich, obwohl es nur ein einfach Satz ist den ich schon einmal schrieb:
> 
> Das Frauenbild in TOS ist kein Problem, es entspricht der damaligen Zeit. Das Problem ist das u.a. du viel mehr reindeutest als da überhaupt vorhanden ist und aus diesem Frauenbild etwas revolutionäres machen willst, was gar nicht vorhanden ist.




ich weiß nicht ob du dich weigerst meinen Post zu verstehen oder ob du es nicht kannst.

Was ich gesagt habe war folgendes: das Frauenbild in Star Trek war für die damalige Zeit revolutionär.  besonders in der ursprünglichen Vision von Roddenberry in der der Erste Offizier eine Frau war.

Es spielt dabei überhaupt keine Rolle um wie viel revolutionärer du oder irgendjemand sonst es damals gerne gehabt haben wollen.


----------



## MrFob (26. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe uebrigens Lower Decks inzwischen angeschaut und muss auch sagen, ich finde sie wesentlich besser als erwartet. Klar, sie ist manchmal etwas duemmlich in ihrer cartoon Art aber das wird mMn durch sehr viele schoene in-jokes und Anspielungen wieder wett gemacht. Und gerade die letzte Folge zieht nochmal alle Register.


Spoiler



Die Paklet, die einfach immer weiter geklaut haben bis sie jetzt voellig overpowered sind, ein Exocomp Crewmitglied und natuerlich vor allem der Auftritt der Titan waren gerade fuer TNG Fans schon ziemliche Highlights.



Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich ohne wirkliche Erwartungen an die Serie gegangen bin aber am Ende hat freue ich mich sogar auf eine zweite Staffel.


----------



## Kashban (26. Oktober 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ich habe uebrigens Lower Decks inzwischen angeschaut und muss auch sagen, ich finde sie wesentlich besser als erwartet. Klar, sie ist manchmal etwas duemmlich in ihrer cartoon Art aber das wird mMn durch sehr viele schoene in-jokes und Anspielungen wieder wett gemacht. Und gerade die letzte Folge zieht nochmal alle Register.
> 
> Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich ohne wirkliche Erwartungen an die Serie gegangen bin aber am Ende hat freue ich mich sogar auf eine zweite Staffel.



Das ist eben Geschmackssache und ich erkenne an, dass die Serie ihre Fans findet. Für einen "alten" Trekkie wie mich ist das aber kein Star Trek mehr und das liegt nicht nur daran, dass ich pubertären Humor seit > 25 Jahren nicht mehr witzig finde und selbst kleinste Anzeichen von SjW und Feminismus wahrnehme... meine Toleranz diesbezüglich liegt inzwischen ziemlich nahe bei Null, weil der Bogen schon seit Jahren überspannt ist. 

Mal sehen, wie sich die 2. Staffel "Der Mandalorianer" so macht, das Letzte, das mir noch von Star Wars geblieben ist.


----------



## Enisra (26. Oktober 2020)

Kashban schrieb:


> Das ist eben Geschmackssache und ich erkenne an, dass die Serie ihre Fans findet. Für einen "alten" Trekkie wie mich ist das aber kein Star Trek mehr und das liegt nicht nur daran, dass ich pubertären Humor seit > 25 Jahren nicht mehr witzig finde und selbst kleinste Anzeichen von SjW und Feminismus wahrnehme... meine Toleranz diesbezüglich liegt inzwischen ziemlich nahe bei Null, weil der Bogen schon seit Jahren überspannt ist.
> 
> Mal sehen, wie sich die 2. Staffel "Der Mandalorianer" so macht, das Letzte, das mir noch von Star Wars geblieben ist.



warum tust du nochmal so als wenn Star Trek mögen würdest oder Star Wars?
Oder warum tust nochmal so als würden diese Dinge nicht schon immer Existieren in Star Wars oder Star Trek bzw. ignoriert man die Aussagen der Macher dazu?


----------



## MrFob (26. Oktober 2020)

"kleinste Anzeichen von SjW und Feminismus"? Nanu? Ich dachte immer die Leute haben ein Problem mit "SJW" und Feminismus nur wenn es halt zu exzessiv vorkommt. "Kleinste Anzeichen" davon sind doch im Grunde nichts anderes als eine tolerante und aufgeschlossene Grundeinstellung sowie ein Sinn fuer Gleichberechtigung der Geschlechter. Eigentlich ein Standradmerkmal von Star Trek.
Wenn dir dafuer nun auch schon die Toleranz floeten geht, dann solltest du aufpassen, dass du auf deine alten Tage nicht etwas zu versteift wirst.


----------

